# Wooden Vape Stands



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

Fasttech has really reasonable Wooden Vape stands... if they are half as good as they look like in the pictures it's a winner winner and you know the rest...

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...-2-layer-14-hole-display-stand-for-electronic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (23/1/15)

I seen quite a few things I'd like to try off Fasttech but when it comes to vape gear I don't have the patience to wait two months to receive goods. The vape stand above was one of the items I looked at


----------



## ET (23/1/15)

and typical fasttech their display model they take pics of has squif pegs or top and bottom holes that dont quite match up. still looks nice for the price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

I ordered a couple... will give feedback next year when they arrive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (23/1/15)

Guys, take a look here. These people make really good stuff. Gonna buy me some of their products.

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=vapor stand&order=most_relevant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie (23/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Guys, take a look here. These people make really good stuff. Gonna buy me some of their products.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/search?q=vapor stand&order=most_relevant


Those are dam beautiful!


----------



## kimbo (23/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Guys, take a look here. These people make really good stuff. Gonna buy me some of their products.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/search?q=vapor stand&order=most_relevant





This is nice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

